# TV-Tipp: Frontal21 'Betrügerische SMS'



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2007)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/11/0,1872,7127691,00.html


> Klingeltöne, Wetterberichte oder Flirt-Chats - mit dem Versand einer so genannten Premium-SMS lassen sich solche Dienste ganz einfach aufs Handy holen. Doch Vorsicht: Dieser Service kann teuer werden. Immer wieder locken unseriöse Anbieter ahnungslose Kunden an und zocken diese kräftig ab.


via BC/LS, Danke.


----------



## sascha (27 November 2007)

*AW: TV-Tipp: Frontal21 'Betrügerische SMS'*

Die Tipps kommen mir irgendwie doch bekannt vor.


----------



## technofreak (27 November 2007)

*AW: TV-Tipp: Frontal21 'Betrügerische SMS'*



sascha schrieb:


> Die Tipps kommen mir irgendwie doch bekannt vor.


Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken.
(Alte Pokerspielerweisheit)


----------

